# My new boxes for next year



## devonwoody (5 Dec 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpwCDheBC4E

Anyone got plans?

or for you scroll sawers.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSD9I1ltU_c


----------



## Frank S (9 Jan 2013)

I like the box,stops you losing the key !!!!!!


----------

